# My First Monster mud prop



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I decided to make something just for the heck of it at the last minute. This is also my first Monster Mud project. Loved working with the mud. I altered the formula after reading some post to use more paint and also added some water not much but enough so that the mud would still let the fabric look like fabric. I am now working on some quick hands for it. I am not adding too much details as the hands will be under the book for the most part. I was going to add some leds to the eyes but didnt know what to use for power supply. I will be researching the forum to find out what everyone is using for future projects. Last year, I made the cauldron creep but used an atx power supply, I wired with the help of a youtube video. Any ideas are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, chains are a nice touch.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done! I like his look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see something like this and tell myself I really need to look into doing a monster mud prop. He looks fabulous!

As for eyes, can't go wrong with a prewired LED eye kit from Monsterguts. It uses a 9 volt battery that is easy to hide on a prop like yours. Drill holes through the skull from the back and you can snake the LED wires through to the front of the eyes. Here's a link:

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=118


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, First time????? Great work. I love the fabric drape you achieved.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you guys! I got the idea from a hunt book but change the construction a bit. I was a little concerned after reading some of the dissapointment stories with MonsterMud and how heavy a piece could be on a 6.5 feet prop but I must say after I dipped the material , my fears disspapear and squeezed as mud as I could, it was quite light and sun. I got the material at Walmart for 1.99 a yard and it was very lightweight and silky like so when I put it on the prop it basically drape itself beautifully.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see something like this and tell myself I really need to look into doing a monster mud prop. He looks fabulous!
> 
> As for eyes, can't go wrong with a prewired LED eye kit from Monsterguts. It uses a 9 volt battery that is easy to hide on a prop like yours. Drill holes through the skull from the back and you can snake the LED wires through to the front of the eyes. Here's a link:
> 
> http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=118


Thank you RoxyBlue!, that is a great idea and I wish I would have posted sooner. Since the material is already stiff and the skull is looking down a bit, it might be hard to make holes from the back but do you think I could perhaps drill from the front, cut the led wires, fish them from front to back and then catch them from the back and re-wired them to the battery pack again?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunthunter said:


> Thank you RoxyBlue!, that is a great idea and I wish I would have posted sooner. Since the material is already stiff and the skull is looking down a bit, it might be hard to make holes from the back but do you think I could perhaps drill from the front, cut the led wires, fish them from front to back and then catch them from the back and re-wired them to the battery pack again?


If you can catch the wires from the back, you probably don't need to cut the them. However, you'll be the best judge of that


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I cant wait to try it. If anything, I will be patching his eyes. Going to Radio Shack to build my leds cause I don't think I can't wait to order them :devil:. My daughter's comment when I told her what I was doing? "oohh Gawd" , hehehehe, I am so glad you guys are here, most people just don't understand.
I want to put him in the cemetery as soon as possible


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks really good. I just got haunt book 2 in the mail yesterday and book one will be in tomorrow can't wait. Great job.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really spooky looking! Hard to believe it is your first try!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

REALLY Nice!! I'ver GOTTA Get into making things with M M


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Passing the cables through from the front to the back pf the skull
was easier than I thought. The only pain is sodering right on the prop while on a ladder. Will post pics soon .


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice..like the chains touch !!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I was able to put the LEDsin!!!!. Now for the hands, I think they were too big. He looked like he loved his book like a precious toy. Not the look I am looking for.I am going to attempt for smaller hands, maybe just flat that stay under the book. My daughter feels I could just leave him handless as if the hands were covered by the book. Also do you guys usually paint Monster mud with this many folds and fabric details? I guess I could leave him as is, but it would be nice if he would be a little ligther I guess. Ideas are welcome!


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice job !! it looks amazing, i will have to try working with MM..
That's if i can find it in my area.. looks fun to work with.

keep up the good work..


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

If you have a Home Depot, Lowes or hardware store close by you have Monster Mud


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice statue! I'm even impressed by your "quick-n-dirty" hands. Question: Is the MM coating crumbly like plaster? I'm curious how delicate the finished product is. Many coats probably add weight/durability?


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine feels like a super stiff thick fabric not crumbly at all. . I used exterior paint from my local hazardous material collection site in my city so it's free paint . I then covered it with polyurethane spray to preserve it even further from rain and elements.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

one of the best MM props I have seen. I have to remember more paint and some water. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you Hpropman! I think I used something like 3.5 gal paint to 5 gal of compound. Dipped the fabric and squeezed as much MM as possible. It was awesome and effortless to pleat and put on the gown on him. It feels really durable and texture is so smooth.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

hey that's good looking! nice job.


----------



## darrinplank (Dec 10, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

awesome.. and creepy!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wicked cool hands!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree with all the prior posts....really great job on this prop. I love the shape of him, the way it goes in at the bottom, and the drape of the fabric is fantastic. And to borrow from Lunatic's post, those hands are "wicked cool"! I have never tried monster mud but you have inspired me to give it a whirl....


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

I just love working with Monster Mud. This project turned out sweet.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow looks awesome


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG I love it! You did a fantastic job!


----------

